
Apple iPhone SDK Beta 4 (allowing background apps?) - terpua
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/04/23/apple-iphone-sdk-beta-4/
======
cbarning
Good, it would be really nice if the AIM app would work properly instead of
logging off every time you switch apps.

------
LPTS
I cannot even imagine background apps aren't coming.

I could imagine that the new iphones have more RAM then the old ones, and that
background apps may be limited on iPhone 1.0. I could imagine them as a killer
feature that would help get people to upgrade their 1.x iPhones to 2.0
version.

But there is no way that iPhone background apps don't happen eventually. Apple
is smarter then that.

